# Piedmont Saugs



## The Big Fisherman (Apr 17, 2004)

Anyone been down to Piedmont in the last couple days? Just wondering if they were starting to hit a little bit yet. Let me know if anyone did any good.


----------



## The Big Fisherman (Apr 17, 2004)

Is the water level back up?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The dead sea!  Nuff said.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Piedmont has been incredibly slow so far for me.
Out of all the MWCD lakes it is always the best producer for early season Saugeyes.
For years I have always had a good handle on this lake,but this year has been rough so far.
Two days has produced one Muskie.
Tried slow-trolled cranks on leadcore,all the various bladebaits,jigs etc.
Deep, shallow,the whole program.
Every boat I taked to has been having the same results.
Even Corey has had a rough go of it lately,unless I dont have his current report.
I can say this though...the lake had very little winterkill of the small Shad.
Very,very large clouds of baitfish in the water.
I think they are stuffed!
__________________


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

It;s still very bad. They are likely stuffed indeed but there is another thing going on that relates to the lack of Winter killed Shad. Normally the basin area near the dam is full of weak and dying Shad at this time of year that have been carried to that area by the current. The 'Eyes stay near that easy food till they begin their up-system migration. This year, although there is an abundance of Shad, they are healthy and haven't been drawn to the dam area by the lake current. The Saugeyes have had to leave their normal areas to follow schools of healthy Shad. Look in the back bays and work much shallower than you normally would in these water temps. I went Friday and took a skunk doing the same things as Lewis mentioned, but, thinking about it after I got home made me run down with a customer late Saturday evening and we found both Bass and 'Eyes in the back of Essex and Indian Run. We were limited on time but did manage 6 on jig/Shiner, with the Shiners about the same size as the Shad we saw. The 6 came in 3 to 8 feet of water. No big ones but 4 over 15". No jigging motion, just a slow crawl on the bottom.


----------



## The Big Fisherman (Apr 17, 2004)

Going to head down tomorrow and see what we can do. Any body been down in the last few days? I will post my results (if we have any).


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I was there yesterday. nothing for me. I was told by OGF member MOBY that they were biting at the Egypt Valley bridge, so I got my uncles jon boat and went there. water was about 1-2 ft deep some places. Carp all over the place. Wished I had a snaggin hook or some worms with me!  


Lake was still way down. I did not venture too far toward the main lake, because I was getting into some real shallow water. I did not want to have to get out and pull myself through  Cold


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

rocky
next time take a push pole of some type.
tim


----------



## The Big Fisherman (Apr 17, 2004)

Fished today and it was tough for us. Had 1 26" muskie and that was all she wrote. Fished essex and indian run with no luck. Water temp was around 44 at 8' deep. Need some warm rain!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

there sunday, nothing! not a saugeye, not a crappie, nothing. water still down about a foot. fished the dam area then went to the bridge. not a bite nowhere. hoping for some higher temps to turn on crappies.
tim


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I know it Tim, I meant to take something, but forgot about it in the hurry I was in  I always seem to forget something.


----------

